# PetAg Sale!



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm so excited right now! Another one of my local stores went on sale and PetAg items were included and I got my PetAg nursing kits for $1.15 each and my PetAg KMR for $9.00. I love being in Manila hahaha a lot of the PetAg and foreign brands are easily accessible now.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

You've got to love a good sale!


----------

